# Babycurus jacksoni care sheet



## scorps (Jun 12, 2011)

I found another care sheet
(I do not take credit)

Family: Buthidae.


Size: 8 cm.

Pectine count: 18-24 18-24 (Source: Scorpions of the World, Stockmann & Ythier 2010)


Venom: Not known to be very dangerous, but it's a medium sized buthid so caution is adviced. If you are keeping several in the same enclosure, make sure you know where all are when cleaning or moving. They are climbers and well camouflaged on bark or peat. See my article on how to move scorpions safely.


Enclosure: 25x25x30cm is a good size for one or a pair, can be glass or plastic, just make sure it's escape proof and provide good ventilation. You can keep more together in bigger enclosures, I have kept eight adults in a 30x60x40 without problems. Put cork bark pieces in for hide, a few vertically is also recommended as they seem to like to climb a bit.


Substrate: Tropical. Around 10cm of peat should be adequate to keep up the humidity, they only make scrapes beneath objects or hide in natural crevices. 


Temperature/Humidity: Day time 28 °C, night time 22-25°C. Keep the substrate humid but not wet. Mist the enclosure once a week and keep a water dish that you overfill  so the substrate is moistened. If it gets to dry, try to reduce the ventilation.



Feeding: Feed once a week or every two weeks, depending on size of food animals. Remove uneaten prey the next day. 


Breeding: These can be housed together and should breed readily. They are Iteroparous which means they can have several broods from one mating. Gestation period for this species are 5-6 months. Average brood size are around 40 on the first birth then about half on the following. Separate the young into their own plastic boxes when they have hardened up and moved of their mothers back. Young can be housed together but expect some losses. Temperatures same as adults, feed and mist enclosure twice a week. They are adult in around 1 year.


----------



## Roblicious (Jun 12, 2011)

you get this from the darkbb scorpion forums? I noticed your other caresheet looked familiar


----------



## scorps (Jun 12, 2011)

I get them from multiple websites, I think there good care sheets so I put them up


----------

